
The man behind SF’s facial recognition ban is working on more - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/15/technology/facial-recognition-san-francisco-ban.html
======
milsorgen
This strikes me as very short sighted. With the challenges and ever decreasing
quality of life in SF thanks to decisions by the city's rulers it should
strike anyone as likely a step in the wrong direction.

